# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Vdes "Emmy", ishte në koma, pranga biznesmenit kosovar

## Jack Watson

TIRANE- Zemra e këngëtares Elsina Hidersha e njohur me emrin e artit Emmy është ndalur së rrahuri sot paradite në Spitalin Ushtarak në Tiranë. 22 vjecara nuk ka mundur ti mbijetojë plagëve të rënda të marra në kokë nga një përplasje me makinë, në orët e vona të së shtunës në të dalë të një pubi në afërsi të zones se Varrit të Bamit, në Tiranë.

E reja ndodhej në koma dhe mjekët kishin deklaruar se lëndimet në tru kishin qenë të rënda dhe vetëm një mrekulli mund ta shpëtonte.

Policia arrestoi ne flagrancë,të dyshuar si autor, biznesmenin kosovar Aziz Kelmendi, 44 vjec, pasi akuzohet se është autor i plagosjes së qëllimshme të këngëtares së re.

Sipas mediave nga të dhënat që shoqërojnë ngjarjen e rëndë saktësohet se mes kosovarit, dhe të resë shqiptare kishte ekzistuar dikur edhe një lidhje intime. Ndërkohë që të shtunën mësohet se ka pasur një sherr mes tyre, brenda pubit. "Gazeta Shqiptare" shkruan sot se 44 vjecari nga Peja, baba i pesë fëmijëve nga dy martesa të ndryshme, ishte biznesmen i fuqishëm në lëmin e restoranteve dhe pub-eve në Prishtinë e në disa qytete të tjera të Kosovës,

Elsina Idershai 22- vjeçarja me origjinë nga Skrapari ndryshe Emmy, është bërë e njohur katër vitet e fundit në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë. Disa nga këngët e saj më të suksesshme janë: "Let it play", "Pse të dua ty", "Rastësisht u pa¬më", "A ma jep", etj.

Me të mësuar lajmin familjarët Elsinës që ndodhen në Greqi ishin nisur urgjentisht drejt Tiranës, ndërsa në dyert e spitalit gjatë ditës së djeshme janë parë disa këngëtare të njohura të skenës si: Ingrit Gjoni, Rezarta Shkurta, Ronela Hajati, shkruan sot Gazeta Shqiptare. 

---------------

*E tmerrshme! E shtypur qëllimisht! R.I.P*

----------


## orhideja

O Zot, sa gjynah!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Vertet me vjen shum keq per kte vajze kaq te bukur , qe humbi jeten ne lule te rinise.

Ngushellimet me te perzemerta nga ana ime.

----------


## Besoja

Ngushëllime të sinqerta familjes së saj!

----------


## e panjohura

Ngushllimet e mija-e nese perplasja ishte e qellimshme,lutem qe Ai te mbaroj tere jeten ne burg ose litar!Nese ka para nuk don te thote te merr shpirtera!Tmerr!

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

...cdeshe ti mi goc me nje 44 vjecar qe ka 5 femije  :i ngrysur: 

rip

----------


## *Babygirl*

Sa interesant jemi ne shqipetaret pa shpreh ngushellimet fillojm e paragjykojme tjetrin.
Po kutj i duhet se me ke ishte, pse, dhe ku ishte.

Kryesorja eshte se nje kriminel vret me qellim nje njeri. Kaq.
Sa keq qe nuk ka denim vdekje ne litar per keta lloj njerzit.

Ngushlllime familjes. E shkreta ne kulmin e jetes i ndreprehet  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Vdes Emmy - këngëtarja 21 vjeçare nga Shqipëria*


Këngëtarja Elsina Hidersha, e njohur me emrin e arti Emmy,  kish marrë plagë të rënda në trup dhe pavarësisht ndihmës mjekësore, ajo nuk arriti të mbijetonte.
Ndërkohë që policia ka arrestoi dje biznesmenin që e goditi atë me makinë. Ndaj tij tashmë rëndon akuza për vrasje.

Personi që e goditi atë më makinë është një biznesmen kosovar, i cili më parë ka qenë i dashuri i saj. Ngjarja ka ndodhur për shkak të xhelozisë, pasi biznesmeni kish marrë vesh së këngëtarja ishte lidhur me një person tjetër.
Aksidenti ka ndodhur në rrugën Sadik Petrela, ku ndodhet një nga lokalet më të njohura të natës në kryeqytet, ku edhe këndonte këngëtarja 22-vjeçare.

Sipas policisë personi i arrestuar është Haziz Kelmendin, 47 vjeç nga Mitrovica, biznesmen i njohur në fushën e turizmit dhe hotelerisë në Kosovë.

Këngëtarja nga fshati Rehovicë e Skraparit, me banim në Sauk të Tiranës, mori plagë të rënda nga aksidenti dhe deri dje në mbrëmje vonë ndodhej në gjendje të rëndë dhe ishte në rrezik për jetën.

Sipas policisë, Kelmendi dyshohet se në gjendje të dehur, përplasi me veturën tij Volkswagen Touareg me targa të Kosovës 612 KS 188, ish të dashurën e tij Hidersha, pasi kjo tentonte ta ndalonte, Kelmendin i cili po largohej nga lokali ku ajo këndonte, me një vajzë tjetër ndërsa kishte braktisur këngëtaren. Incidenti ndodhi të shtunën duke u gdhirë dita e djeshme në rrugën Sadik Petrela, menjëherë sapo Kelmendi kishte shkuar me një vajzë në lokalin e njohur, ku ish- e dashura e tij ishte këngëtare e lokalit dhe këndonte aty live për gjatë fundjavave.

Në lokalin ku Elsina Hidersha nga Skrapari, do të këndonte mbrëmjen e të shtunës, mbërriti edhe ish- i dashuri i Hidershës, biznesmeni kosovar nga Mitrovica Haziz Kelmendi. Ai shoqërohej nga një vajzë tjetër shumë e hijshme, e re me të cilën sipas burimeve të policisë ai tashmë kishte filluar një marrëdhënie të re, pas ndarjes me Emmy-n. Për orë të tëra sipas burimeve të policisë besohet se 47-vjeçari Kelmendi, ka konsumuar një sasi të konsiderueshme alkooli.
Afër mëngjesit rreth orës 4:00, Kelmendi bashkë me të dashurën e tij të re, lanë lokalin dhe dolën që andej për tu larguar me veturën e biznesmenit, një Volkswagen Touareg me targa të Kosovës 612 KS 188. Në këtë kohë edhe këngëtarja Emmy, jashtë lokalit. Në tentativë për të ndaluar ish- të dashurin e saj, biznesmenin kosovar që të largohej me vajzën tjetër të re me të cilën ishe lidhur, Hidershaj është kapur në një pjesë të xhamit të të fuoristradës. Në këtë kohë, Kelmendi ka shtyrë me gaz veturën e tij përpara dhe më pas ka ecur mbrapsht në tentativë për tiu shmangur vajzës VIP, me të cilën ai kishe pasur lidhje.
Në këtë kohë, Emmy, humbi ekuilibrin duke rrëshqitur dhe duke u përplasur nga vetura e ish-të dashurit të saj. Emmy u be nohur me singlin duet me Valton Krasniqin "Rastesisht u pame"  V.A/Presheva.com

----------


## Nice_Boy

_A mytet kjo..
_
 :i terbuar:

----------


## derjansi

hajt mir tu bohet te dyve

kurv njona e kurvar tjetri 

pisa njerez llum

----------


## geezer

> hajt mir tu bohet te dyve
> 
> kurv njona e kurvar tjetri 
> 
> pisa njerez llum


boll mir shkrujte kete koment

----------


## goldian

kishte kohe pa ndodh nej gja
ngushellime familjes

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ngushellime familjes. Gjynah ti meret jeta njeriut ne kte menyre. Shpresoj qe drejtesia t'i jape ate qe meriton ktij maskarai qe mendon se me leke mund te ktheje boten permbys. O rrofshin parate tani. 

Shpresoj qe t'u behet mesim shume moshatareve te Emmyt kjo ngjarje.

----------


## OPARI

NGUSHELLIME FAMILJES PER HUMBJEN


kjo histori tregon se si po rritet rinia shqipetare ,ku paraja eshte  gjithcka

po perse moj cupe ka plot biznezmen qe duan te kene nje dashnore ne moshen tende ,apo te kishte premtuar te investonte me ndonje klip te ri dhe tu prish plani

----------


## stern

*Ne radhe te pare ngushellimet Familjes Hidersha*

----------


## linnda...

Ka ndërruar jetë këngëtarja nga Shqipëria, Emmy, e cila u aksidentua dy ditë më parë me makinë.
Elsina Hidersha, e cila nga fansat e saj njihet me emrin Emmy, ka ndërruar jetë në spitalin ushtarak si pasojë e plagëve të marra pas një goditjeje me dashje me makinë nga ish-i dashuri i saj.

----------


## Station

Deri tani ka vdekur nja tre herë *Emmy*.
Kjo është e treta temë që hapet për vdekjen e sajë. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Brari

sipas lajmeve.. e ka vrare nje kriminell.. 
ish  ex i saje..

i ka ra  qellimisht me makin..

perfitojn  kanibalet nga heqja e denimit me vdekje..

ngushellime familjes..

lajm shum i hidhur..

----------


## Dylan

a ju dalin edhe ju kto reklamat porno ndermjet postimeve apo vetem mu

----------


## kleadoni

E lexova edhe une diku kete lajm! S'kuptoj c'donte nje vajze si ajo me fame e ne ne nje moshe aq te vogel me nje burre 47 vjec (keshtu ishte shkruar ne nje gazete).... e plus te ndare e me femije. 
Ishalla e kalbin ne burg ate debilin!

----------

